# Any vechile window fitters around motherwell/glasgow area



## paddy155 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a leaking window on my Nissan 180sx and need a new window seal. How ever would like someone who thinks they can take it out without breaking the window. Pm me if intrested.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Which glass is it? front,back, side?

Steve


----------



## paddy155 (Sep 22, 2010)

Front windscreen mate. The rubber seal around is in bad shape. Water is getting in. Took the car to auto glass and they said the chances of taking the window out without breaking is slim. He then quoted 300 for a windscreen. The window itself is perfect.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Its a bonded screen, so the bound must have failed. The problem you would have is the the plastic moulding around the glass is bonded in with the glass. So as AG say, the chance of getting out in 1 piece are remote. Not impossible but always a risk of it breaking.
Is the trim lifting and perished? If its not, it may be worth removing the A pillar covers and seeing if you can back seal it round the 3 sides. Again be careful as the screen can crack from back filling. All it takes is a pin sized hole in the bond to make it look like a flood.
I was a supervisor for AG for 5yrs and assistant manager for AW for a year. I maybe able to help in some way.
Where abouts are you?

Steve


----------



## paddy155 (Sep 22, 2010)

I stay in motherwell mate. The plastic trim around the window is all cracked and flaking. The car is just in the country being a jap import. The owner in Japan has tryed to seal it. their is water coming in from a few areas above the top of the screen.


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Have you got windscreen cover with your car insurance?


----------



## paddy155 (Sep 22, 2010)

Will need to check mate. It's a special car club scheme I am on for insurance as its a import. Will check later althogh would prefer not to go through the insurance.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

paddy155 said:


> Will need to check mate. It's a special car club scheme I am on for insurance as its a import. Will check later althogh would prefer not to go through the insurance.


Making a claim for glass should only cost your glass excess and dosent affect your no claims bonus.

As I said, Could possibly give it a go, but no guaruntees it wouldnt break when removing. The older the car, the more chance of breaking. Also you would need to scource a sealant kit so it can be re-fitted, something such as Betaseal or Betamate. A generic rubber trim would be a better option rather than the original plastic.

Steve


----------



## paddy155 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok guy's,will check tommorrow with my insurance company.
Steve,will let you know when I find out.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

going OT here, but stick some pics up mate?

i love 180's :argie:


----------



## paddy155 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ohhh thats lovely man!!!!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Ooooooh, lovely!!!


Was it a Kouki from the factory or have you put they lights in?

and i take it it's the turbo'd one and not the NA?


----------



## paddy155 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah mate,it's an x type with sr20det turbo engine. Imported from jm imports.
Looks like the window is covered by my insurance. Will see how I get on as they are trying to source the glass.
Thanks for the help mkv.


----------

